# PHNOM PENH::Capital of Cambodia



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

I find this city interesting, and it seems to be the only Southeast Asian capital without a *major* thread here in cityscapes & skylines. So let's post pictures of this exotic capital with a beautiful history.:yes: 


Let's start with the Royal Palace Area 

all by mountaintrekker2001


























^^silver pagoda if I'm right


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

by shamballah


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Another of the royal palace all by -AX-


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Independence Monument all by -AX-


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

tiny skyline image








by rithychan


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by kenner116


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

aerials by meng kimlong


----------



## chambre12 (Oct 9, 2010)

WOW beautiful!!!nice pics,one of most amazing places in the world!!!


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

i love the city of phnom penh looks like very quiet , green ,and


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by siolaw


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

tita01 said:


> i love the city of phnom penh looks like very quiet , green ,and


:yes:
all by florian_grupp


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

....


RioARCHTQTO said:


> http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/3311/ppskyline2011.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

both by siolaw









by axiotea









by dprowwannabe


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by toby simkin


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by adventurocity


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by  peter connolly


























by Gregory Sapao Audo


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

nice. I will visit there in this 2 weeks.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed interesting and very nice photos from this city; i 'm looking forward for more photos


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Sunday, October 30th was the 90th birthday of King Father Norodom Sihanouk. Some images from celebrations in front of the royal palace.:cheers:

all images from LTO Cambodia


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

hackmanjkk said:


> nice. I will visit there in this 2 weeks.


Can't wait to hear how your adventure goes.


Chadoh25 said:


> Great photos!





christos-greece said:


> Indeed interesting and very nice photos from this city; i 'm looking forward for more photos


Thanks guys!


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

National Museum at dusk










Some images of flower trees along streets




























all images from LTO Cambodia


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Some more images from the King's birthday from LTO Cambodia


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by danou_info









^^pic from '09


----------



## chambre12 (Oct 9, 2010)

Marvelous pictures!!!!, but I want to see the typical food of cambodia plz!!!!, it´s one of the most interesting cities in the world!!!! bye.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

.....


zeaza said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/greensake/3306110910/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Good rising skyline:yes:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Interesting updates on Phnom Penh.....thank you for the pics.:cheers2:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/amandarudkin/sets/?&page=1









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/65/build8px3.jpg/









http://imageshack.us/f/444/4riverfrontnn7.jpg/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

both by mckaysavage


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by tomyz


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Around Phnom Penh!​*amazing time lapse:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Mr. hanoi's Phnom Penh


mr.hanoi said:


> My Photos in PP 2011


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

OCIC Tower all by -AX-


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by -AX-


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by expressionposthumus


----------



## ken2004 (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tyno/2061566573/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wallacefsk/4359781316/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wallacefsk/4359044409/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wallacefsk/4359775664/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*National Museum of Cambodia*









by leslym









by leslym



















last two by gaisensei


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kpanha/6321228131/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/djingen/6191767976/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/djingen/6191338423/sizes/l/in/set-72157627647777361/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/djingen/6191338333/sizes/l/in/set-72157627647777361/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by nikidel


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by  nikidel


----------



## Trionix (Oct 14, 2011)

Fantastic!!!! Absolutely mysterious city ))


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

In some pics, esp. street scences, Phnompenh looks like a southern Vietnamese city. But the people looks quite different.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ivoposthumus/6348631076/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bmeabroad/6347995810/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bmeabroad/6347243057/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bmeabroad/6347994694/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by  bmeabroad


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by  bmeabroad










the central market is so beautiful:cheers:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by  bmeabroad


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

...


MYPHNOMPENH said:


>


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by christinehanna2012


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice new photos from Phnom Penh


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by christinehanna2012


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Nice new photos from Phnom Penh


thanks

some more monks









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6337921022/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6273915156/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6273899094/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6273368317/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

by Danarith









by davidos


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Old photos, 2010/12 * all from shamballah


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by Mr. 23&


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Phnom Penh summer 2011 by alex leonard


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by alex leonard


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by chea phal
Monivong Blvd...


















Central Market


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Phnom Penh by plheatherington, on Flickr


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

beautiful cambodia


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

重点。 by 普渡众神 花, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Cambodia Orphanage in Phnom Penh by Dana Jover by Frontierofficial, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Phnom Penh by loutaoyang, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really nice pics from Phnom Penh...kay:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

IMG_3499.jpg by snot_posse, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

3-2 to Camboida by max_the_dog98, on Flickr


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

looks nice for a peaceful holiday vacation...


----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)

Old meets the new!










By sphearis


----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)

*Wat Phnom*, the oldest site in Phnom Penh!



















sphearis


----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)

*Royal Palace*














































By sphearis


----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)

*National Museum of Cambodia*










By stacyirish


----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)

Inside of the *National Museum *



















Photos by dalbera


----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)

The central of the *National Museum *










Photo by dalbera


----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)

Photo by johandouma


----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)

inside the National Museum 










Photo by vladigpics


----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)

Some more ancient Khmer sculptures in The National Museum










familyrtw


----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Can somebody tell me, whats the difference between Thai, Burmese and Cambodian architecture because some of them are so similar I couldnt tell the difference. What sets them apart?


----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)

zergcerebrates said:


> Can somebody tell me, whats the difference between Thai, Burmese and Cambodian architecture because some of them are so similar I couldnt tell the difference. What sets them apart?


The details of ornament are bit difference!


----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)

*Old National Assembly*









Photo by uweseiler


----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)

*Wat Ounalom*



















Photos by Gedsman


----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)

*Inside Wat Ounalom*



















Photos by Gedsman


----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)

*Another view of old National Assembly*










Photo by Cameron Woodworth


----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)

*Independent Monument * at night









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sascharichter/7474845484/

Photo by Sascha Richter


----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)

City's skyline



thekh said:


> fuzzytraveler


----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)

*Olympic Stadium 
*


thekh said:


> Photo by Hans_Peters


----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)

*Royal Palace at night*




thekh said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/manc72/6953488399/in/photostream/ By Matthew Wilkinson


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)

*View of Phnom Penh*



thekh said:


> *Phnom Penh*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)

*Colonial Buildings *



SeeMacau said:


> Colonial Building, near Psah Thom Thmei, Phnom Penh


----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)

*Colonial Buildings *



SeeMacau said:


> Colonial Building, Boulevard Norodom, Phnom Penh


----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)

*Colonial Buildings* 



SeeMacau said:


> Colonial Building, near Psah Thom Thmei, Phnom Penh


----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)

*Colonial Buildings* 



SeeMacau said:


> Colonial Building, Sangkat Chey Chumneas, Phnom Penh


----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)

*Main Post Office*




Pigalle said:


> Just for completeness, the Main Post Office.
> 
> 
> Post Office, Phnom Penh by Pigalle, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)

Phnom Penh Tower










mister-tim


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Some images from the Cambodia forum....:cheers:

Images were by BamBamRD 



Rekarte said:


> *A brazilian guy made a tourist trip to Cambodia and took some photos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Some various images including a street pic, the royal palace complex, national museum and central market....





































All by Keith Hajovsky


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

IMG_9265 by Journey Jeff's Pix, on Flickr










IMG_9270 by Journey Jeff's Pix, on Flickr










IMG_9268 by Journey Jeff's Pix, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

旅遊-Eclipse Sky Bar (1) by JDHuang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

旅遊-Eclipse Sky Bar (8) by JDHuang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Night Views of Sisowath Quay by David Stubbs, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Phnom Penh Sunrise by Ron van Zeeland, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Building of Ministry of Environment ! (ក្រុងភ្នំពេញ) by Mardy Suong, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Phnom Penh Today! (ក្រុងភ្នំពេញ) by Mardy Suong, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Phnom Penh Today! (ក្រុងភ្នំពេញ) by Mardy Suong, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Phnom Penh Today! (ក្រុងភ្នំពេញ) by Mardy Suong, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iconic of Ministry of Environment ! (ក្រុងភ្នំពេញ) by Mardy Suong, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Phnom Penh Skyline by D Song, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Independence Monument by Phalinn Ooi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Independence Monument by Phalinn Ooi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Independence Monument, Phnom Penh by ACC88, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunset over Phnom Penh by David Fernandes - Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Phnom Penh by SAYON FOTO, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Phnom Penh by epidemiks, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Phnom Penh, Cambodia by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia, Phnom Penh 2016 by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Phonm Penh, Cambodia by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Phnom Penh, Cambodia by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hotel by Fountain Day by Garden City Hotel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

City Mall (6) by JDHuang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

金邊皇宮 by Yuren Ju, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

20160105-DSC_7888 by Jeff Tjaden, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

The Royal Palace, Phnom Penh, Cambodia by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

2016 Cambodia by BeetleTeaGypsy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Phnom Penh by plutogno, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Phnom Penh City, Cambodia by Lizzie Tum, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Smooth Skyline by RunBeiJing, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Urban City at Night #PhnomPenh #Cambodia by Lizzie Tum, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Phnom-Penh, Cambodia . by vomincho, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

image by jbjelloid, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

What wat? Phnom Penh by jbjelloid, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Wat Ona Loam by Ron van Zeeland, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Phnom Penh skyline from the InterContinental. by jbjelloid, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Phnom-Penh city, Cambodia . by vomincho, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Phnom Penh - Cambodia by Ron van Zeeland, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Wat Phnom by suypich, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Wat Phnom by suypich, on Flickr


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

I really liked(ed) the neo-traditional architecture in Cambodia.
Though Pnom Penh is a bit chaotic (lack of traffic lights, urban planning, ...) I think it will get fixed in less than a decade.


----------

